# θεόμεμφος



## seitt

Hi

Please, what are the various meanings possible for θεόμεμφος?

For example:
https://www.google.com/search?q=google.com&gws_rd=ssl#q=theomemphus

However, I’m really looking for all possible meanings rather than just the one for a particular context.

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## apmoy70

seitt said:


> Hi
> 
> Please, what are the various meanings possible for θεόμεμφος?
> 
> For example:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=google.com&gws_rd=ssl#q=theomemphus
> 
> However, I’m really looking for all possible meanings rather than just the one for a particular context.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon,

It's a compound, *«Θεός»* --> _God_ + *«μομφή»* --> _blame, reproof_, therefore the name means _he who is reproved/blamed by God_


----------



## sotos

I would understand it also as "the one who blames God". Doesn't  "Theophilos" mean "the one who loves God"?


----------



## Perseas

It was impossible to find the word "θεόμεμφος" in any dictionary, neither on internet. Only its Latin version (Theomemphus) is to find, which perhaps was created for a specific purpose based on the two Greek words, as explained in the posts above.


----------



## Acestor

Hi. It is not a Greek word, and there are no Greek words formed from -μεμφος. Greek words used -μεμπτος (μεμπτός, άμεμπτος, επίμεμπτος).


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.

I guess the closest correct word is Θεόμεμπτος. Now, can this mean both 'he is blamed by God' and 'he who blames God', by any chance?


----------



## Acestor

It could have just the one meaning, "the one who is blamed by God". However, the term that appears on web pages is, probably in all cases, a misspelling of θεόπεμπτος (i.e. the one who is sent by God).


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------

